# Chihiros Vivid 2 (Broke) Flaws and Problem



## gregg_salva (5 Oct 2021)

First of all I apologize for my not so good English i am not a native English speaker , this video's intended purpose is to show the Flaws and the problem I encounter using the Chihiros Vivid 2 for 10 months (bought this one from Ali Express that has only 75 days warranty) . I cannot use it anymore since the only available way to control the light is thru app and it's Bluetooth Controller Module or PCB is not working. So for me it's good as dead since it's been just sitting with blue led light on and it cannot be controlled with the app. Sliding Up and Down the Red and Green doesn't do any changes nor the functionality of the whole lights is Dead since it's very dependent to the Application. If i remove the Bluetooth control it will show that the Light will turn on to max settings which is 100% Blue , Red and Green but this will not turn on the fan nor dim the light which in turns consume lots of electricity and burn the unit itself. It has no built in control on the light surface or whatsoever. Chihiros Aquatic Studio could have built in a surface control to app itself or they shouldn't have built in the Bluetooth controller or PCB exactly just inside the light casing just above the leds that burns scorchingly hot which will transfer the heat to the PCB. Or another solution is they should have used an external Bluetooth controller. Nonetheless buying the PCB and Bluetooth cost 30 usd which is already expensive and at the same time it doesn't justify that a light as expensive as this is prone to these problems. I know the company is aware of these problems as they even made a video on their YouTube channel on how to change the PCB and Bluetooth module of the light, in which a light as expensive as the Vivid2 should have at least negated this problem because the control solely focuses on being wireless. This made me buy this light because of the Hype itself, but then this light is good but those are eliminated heavily when it deemed not usable anymore. There are other better lights that performs the same in the market with better design, built in controller+Bluetooth in the app itself, and better heat dissipation. Example of these are the Week Aqua Phoenix. Anyways I just want to post my frustrations here since emailing the Company , the replies takes ages.


----------



## Courtneybst (5 Oct 2021)

Try contacting Fzone Studios, they might be able to help you.


----------



## erwin123 (5 Oct 2021)

where heat management is concerned I find a lot of equipment really not designed for countries where room temperature can be >30° C.  

Not that I would run it at 100%, but my WRGB2 does get a little too hot at 100% with room temp at 30° C, but it runs pretty cool at 50%.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (5 Oct 2021)

I really don't get why all these lights dont just turn on 100% brightness when not set otherwise in the app, makes it impossible to use them once the control module dies. Same thing happened with much more expensive lights like the Lupyled. We're getting to a point that everything is "smart" and end up causing more issues than before.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Oct 2021)

I will not purchase any lighting unless it has a manual control for the settings!


----------



## Wookii (5 Oct 2021)

Sorry to hear you're having this issue with your light @gregg_salva - you make some valid points about the position of the PCB on the heatsink, though there are many users of these lights that don't have any issues at all. I find the fan works very well to keep the unit cool, and is largely silent.

I personally will never buy anything expensive from AliExpress for exactly the warranty reasons you mention. Had you purchased the light from an authorised reseller, or directly from Chihiros, you would be covered by the full manufacturers warranty. Instead, you presumably secured a cheaper price from AliExpress in lieu of the manufacturers warranty, and that has come back to bite you unfortunately.

At least in this case you have the option of purchasing a replacement board to fully repair your light, and with your knowledge of the heat issue, you can possible create some stand-off for the PCB. The majority of manufacturers would not make this PCB option available to customers, leaving them with a bricked unit if outside of warranty, or would insist on the shipping it back for repairs, which would be a much more expensive option.

Perhaps the 20 quid you need to pay for the replacement board, is more than off set by the saving you made through AliExpress


----------



## oreo57 (5 Oct 2021)

Not that it means anything but why is the backup battery holder empty?


----------



## gregg_salva (5 Oct 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Not that it means anything but why is the backup battery holder empty?


I didn't put any battery there since I bought it or started using it for 10 months so far before the problem arises it didn't bothered me for the battery to remember the saved settings in case of power interruption so I just load the the saved file again


----------



## oreo57 (5 Oct 2021)

Chihiros WRGB II - Dead
					

I've had my Chihiros WRGB II 30cm for about a year (maybe just under) and today it seems to have died. Its plugged into a surge protector along with the filter and heater. I turned off the surge protector to do my weekly water change and when I turned it back on the light did not come back. The...




					www.plantedtank.net


----------



## oreo57 (5 Oct 2021)

gregg_salva said:


> I didn't put any battery there since I bought it or started using it for 10 months so far before the problem arises it didn't bothered me for the battery to remember the saved settings in case of power interruption so I just load the the saved file again


Understood. Thanks.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


GHNelson said:


> I will not purchase any lighting unless it has a manual control for the settings!





Nuno Gomes said:


> I really don't get why all these lights dont just turn on 100% brightness when not set otherwise in the app, makes it impossible to use them once the control module dies.


Same for me, anything that you need to turn on via an app. is just a recipe for disaster.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## oreo57 (5 Oct 2021)

Nuno Gomes said:


> I really don't get why all these lights dont just turn on 100% brightness when not set otherwise in the app, makes it impossible to use them once the control module dies. Same thing happened with much more expensive lights like the Lupyled. We're getting to a point that everything is "smart" and end up causing more issues than before.


There is a "reason" for it but it mostly impacts coral tanks.
Generally if a controller dies the 2 options are full on or full off ( ignoring if there is a rtc to keep it chugging along) 
If full on one risks frying expensive inhabitants if it goes on too long.

Many diy driver boards have a 10k pulldown resistor to shut off the drivers in the event of a controller failure.

Second of course is how many fail?
When?
I' m actually impressed parts are available and " relatively" inexpensive.
That is really rare these days.
I suppose the very reason is the fact it has no secondary operating system.

Defaulting to last known state doesn't do any good either. Say you were on moonlight.
Yea they could probably do better.. but it' s not a $700 reef light either.


----------



## Onoma1 (18 Oct 2021)

I had a similar problem with my RWGB (only showing blue). After eliminating all other issues a new tranformer AC/DC sorted the problem.


----------



## gregg_salva (26 Oct 2021)

Update: The new PCB and Bluetooth module I ordered through the Chihiros App have just arrived and I installed in immediately
Verdict: This F light deserves in the F Garbage, the PCB and Bluetooth is new but whenever I log in through the app it kicks me immediately now and unable to reconnect. All lights is working The Blue and Green but Red is flickering. Removed the Bluetooth module and then every color is showing at 100%. Inserted the Bluetooth module then the Light is acting crazy. Checked the reviews of the Chihiros App in the playstore that controls this light and there were a lot of negative reviews similar to mine. Others bought PCB and Bluetooth module again and again and only works for days,weeks, and months and then back getting broken again. For light this expensive I'm very disappointed!


----------

